

React.parts – A catalog of React Native components - fredoliveira
http://react.parts

======
fredoliveira
React Native is still quite nascent (it was only announced last week at F8)
but there's quite a bit of attention around it. We thought a catalog of Native
components would be a welcome addition to community resources.

If you have feedback on what you'd like to see on the site, we'd be happy to
hear about it. One of the things we're considering already is including all
React (not just Native) components. Thanks everyone!

~~~
xtrumanx
It seems there's an overlap with your site and the React Components site which
pretty much does the same thing and has been around for a while. It scrapes
all packages published on npm with the "react-component" keyword. Not sure how
many components are available on that site but npm's website returns 7531
results when searching "react-component".

[0] [http://react-components.com](http://react-components.com)

~~~
fredoliveira
Ah, crap. To be honest, we didn't know React Components existed, even if our
goal is to (for now) catalog only React Native.

We do have a few ideas about how to catalog mainline React components too
(which in the end means we too will end up either querying npm or taking
submissions directly from the community). Thanks for bringing this to our
attention, though. We obviously don't want to step on anyone's toes :-)

~~~
dabeeeenster
I think a curated list of React Native components would be great...Please dont
stop!

------
ngoel36
This is fantastic...great initiative!

I would love to see this in Product Hunt format...where people can at least
hold a discussion, report bugs, request features, etc.

~~~
fbatista
That's some great feedback. Our initial idea was inspired by Ruby Toolbox, and
evolving from there, your suggestions make complete sense.

We thought of many more features touching the component usage, and discussion
will be a fulcral piece to break the barrier between the maintainers and the
users.

------
rmdmachado
This is a good start. Awesome stuff, keep it up :)

------
niix
Awesome, thanks for this.

------
krat0sprakhar
Is there a similar list of React components for the web?

~~~
pgaspar
FYI, we now support web components :) The list is not as exhaustive as other
catalogs because we're validating each component we find before adding it.

[http://react.parts/web](http://react.parts/web)

